# Master cylinder upgrade???



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

I was peeking around the BMW forums last week, and I saw a thread about how the 3 series guys can upgrade to an M3 master cylinder...for better breaking. (or maybe it was a 5 series MC) Is there a chance WE could do a master cylinder swap out to aid in breaking performance? Maybe the Passat or the Audi TT 225? If anyone has any info. or has done this...please let me know. I am curious to see what the results will be.


----------



## flipp (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (gti_driver5)*

doesn't the 337 have a larger master cylinder? or is it the r32 or de that will get one.. can't freaking remember.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (gti_driver5)*

337, DE will get, R32 has, TT225 has. All the cars with Vented rear disks have upgraded master cyl. Mainly due to the larger calipers in the rear of the car needing the extra pressure for proper brake peddle feel.

EDIT: oh yeah larger front calipers too.


[Modified by jamesb, 11:27 AM 11-25-2002]


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (gti_driver5)*

Moved to the brakes forum.
Tim


----------



## Jim_Sanchez (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (Jolf)*

Actually, a larger master cylinder will give LOWER pressure in the line for the same pedal pressure. This is what you want with larger rotors because of the extra "leverage" they provide - pads are further from the axis of rotation. I think this swap makes lots of sense if you move to larger rotors because it would give you better control in extreme braking situations.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (Jim_Sanchez)*

337, TT's (all), ALL other MK4's have the same M/C.


----------



## Jim_Sanchez (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Well - Given Tom's reply, this topic is finished I would think.
Jim


----------



## maxrev (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

This might be a stupid question but, can a 337/tt master cylinder upgraded into a mk3 vr6?


----------



## GTi Dancer (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (maxrev)*

You can probably put just about any size master cylinder you want in any car you want but it will rarely be an upgrade. Cnhanging the bore of the master cylinder only changes the mechanical advantage that the driver has at the pedal. If you can generate the force at the pedal(using your leg muscles) to lock the wheels of your existing system then nothing will be gained by swaping MC's other than changing the feel at the pedal----stiff vs squishy--------

http://scirocco.dyndns.org/faq/brakes/pulpfriction/pfpage1.html


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (GTi Dancer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can probably put just about any size master cylinder you want in any car you want but it will rarely be an upgrade. Cnhanging the bore of the master cylinder only changes the mechanical advantage that the driver has at the pedal. If you can generate the force at the pedal(using your leg muscles) to lock the wheels of your existing system then nothing will be gained by swaping MC's other than changing the feel at the pedal----stiff vs squishy--------
[HR][/HR]​Or a higher/lower pedal travel


----------



## EuroJetta (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

An upgrade for many Mk2 & 3 cars is to put in a master cylinder from a Mk2 GTX. It has a shorter pedal travel than the standard master cylinder


----------



## gti_driver5 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Master cylinder upgrade??? (gti_driver5)*

Very interesting....thank you guys for all of your input. See...I KNEW there were a few brake guys out there. Sorry for initially posting this in the wrong forum. 
If anyone HAS or PLANS ON upgrading their MC, please let me know. I would be interested in their findings. Thanks again.


----------

